# Commitment Letter for State Sponsorship - South Australia - Adelaide



## Shirin Mansoor (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Can anybody will assist me how to write a commitment letter for state sponsorship. Can anybody share their sample letters or experience with me.

It would be great help for me.

Thanks.

Shirin Mansoor


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Shirin Mansoor said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anybody will assist me how to write a commitment letter for state sponsorship. Can anybody share their sample letters or experience with me.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Write commitment letter by your own words. 
Why do you like this state, what is the reason for choosing, how the state will be benefited if they sponsor you, how do you integrate with their society etc. 

Keep in mind the letter must be unique and can't copy from others.


----------



## Shirin Mansoor (Sep 2, 2015)

*Commitment Letter for State Sponsorship - South Australia - Adeldia*

Thank you for your prompt response. 

Yes I truly agree with you that there is no need to copy anybody else letter. But any reference letter / sample letter would help to just get an idea or whole sense of letter.

Thanks

Shirin Mansoor


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

did u get the invite


----------



## sboreddy (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi,

I found this template online...see if it helps you...


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

sboreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this template online...see if it helps you...


Do you know if anyone got accepted after commitment letter was asked ?


----------



## Shirin Mansoor (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this letter.


----------



## Amyablemi (Dec 6, 2016)

Pls kindly send me a sample of commitment letter.
I will definitely not use the same words etc but just need to know how to approach, what can be the best lines to strongly commit so that my nomination gets accepted.

Please help guys!
Thanks much, thanks in advance!


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Do they ask everyone to provide commitment letter before approving Victoria state sponsorship and how much it impact the decision as compare to your skilled profile ?


----------



## Shirin Mansoor (Sep 2, 2015)

*Commitment Letter*



ANAIN said:


> Do they ask everyone to provide commitment letter before approving Victoria state sponsorship and how much it impact the decision as compare to your skilled profile ?


They doesn't necessarily ask you for the commitment letter. It varies from case to case. Before going for the state sponsorship i thought that they might ask me to submit the commitment letter but during the process i found that it was a one liner answer in the form. May be they will not ask you to submit the letter.


----------

